# losing control of third eye lids....



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry i have no answers, but wanted to welcome you & send some good thoughts your way!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent heard of this but I am sure that someone will know what it is. We have alot of very smart people that may be able to help you. Good luck and cant wait to see pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

welcome to the forum! hope someone can give you some advice


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your pup's problem. Is there a veterinary ophthalmologist near you who can check out your dog's eyes?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Did she take a pressure reading on his eyes? I had a senior girl (she was 12 at the time) who had her third eyelid come over her one eye. The vet thought that she might have a cracked tooth that was causing swelling behind her eye. We took her to the opthamologist who tested the pressure in her eye and it was through the roof. We got glaucoma drops that relieved the pressure and between them and a tooth extraction, she was better in no time. If the pressure gets too high in his eyes, it can cause permanent damage.

Good luck! I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice and words of encouragement. I will be looking for a vet opthamologist never had heard of one till now so the hunt begins. If anyone knows of one in Oklahoma please let me know. I will post a pic of him next time I'm around my computer usually do all my postings from my curve....

Thnaks,
Jon


----------



## qdawgg (Feb 24, 2008)

*Same problem*

Let me know how you make out, I just joined this site because our 2 year old Golden just started having the exact same problem as you described. The vet thought/thinks that it is Horners also but of course when we went to the vet her eyes were fine until we got home again. That was yesterday, today her eyes were fine all day and then my wife took her out to play with our niece and nephew and when they got back her third eye started to "push" up over her eyeball and her lower eyelid started to droop. I don't know if it is an allergy from outside, I thought maybe she got an irritation in both eyes and the cold air is causing the third eye to move up and protect the eyeball. So maybe she just needs a couple of days to recover.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

rans0m00 said:


> Thank you all for your advice and words of encouragement. I will be looking for a vet opthamologist never had heard of one till now so the hunt begins. If anyone knows of one in Oklahoma please let me know. I will post a pic of him next time I'm around my computer usually do all my postings from my curve....
> 
> Thnaks,
> Jon


Hi Jon:

Below are Dr.s Listed with the American College Of Veterinary Ophthalmologists from OK.

I pulled them from - http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html

Animal Eye Clinic
2915 NW 122nd
Oklahoma City, OK 73120
405-751-3821

Art Quinn, DVM, DACVO 
210 Cedar Lane 
Diamond Head 
Sand Springs, OK 74063 
918-865-3419


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you LibertyME I will be looking into this our worries got the best of us and we took him into the animal hospital to get labs drawn at 9pm last night and if they come back with no answers that will be our next step... For those of you that were wanting to see pictures of him








Thats Lucky have had him since he was a puppy trained up to be a therapy dog and took him to hospitals for years think it was alot of fun for both of us... This picture was taken last summer...
qdawgg if/when we get an answer to this I will happily pass it on... I hope yours gets better soon...
Jon H


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

Was just told all was fine on the labs... The only one they couldnt test for was his thyroid... Onto getting thyroid done and the ophthalmologist....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Goldens are very prone to uveal cysts, which can lead to increased intraocular pressure, glaucoma and blindness. Your guy's third eyelid coming up can be a sign of intraocular pressure, so the opthamologist is a great idea. We just went through this with our 5-year-old boy, and he's on steroid drops every other day for life to head off the above potential problems. Good luck, and your furkid is a gorgeous guy!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Lucky's eyes. I hope either the thyroid testing or opthamologist will give you some answers. Your Lucky is absolutely gorgeous BTW! What a sweet face...


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yikes was looking through his papers and he is really 13 not going on 11.... Where do the years go? He is acting happier... Still looks the same though...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry this hasn't resolved. The only time I saw a dog with a third eyelid problem, which scared the heck out of me, is when I was taking care of my niece's puppy. Come to find out, he was reacting to our chlorinated water. I realize this is different.


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just an update took him to see a different doctor and we all agree the symptoms really dont fit for horners syndrome.... They do fit for Addison's disease or a tumor.... All labs came back(second check) and they say his look as healthy as a 2yr pup... Guess thats good.... Sounds bad but I really want them to diagnose him with something so we atleast have a clue whats going on.... Either way putting him on prednisone and seeing if that helps.... He acts like he is having trouble swallowing dry food(can add water and all is well) Anyways after looking at his papers and realizing he is actually 13 I am kinda accepting that this just might be old age.....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jon, here's the way to diagnose Addison's disease. I hope the prednisone makes a difference for your lovely elderly guy. He's simply adorable!

For definitive diagnosis the dog is given the ACTH stimulation or response test. This tests the ability of the adrenal glands to produce the corticosteroid hormone cortisol. 
To perform the ACTH stimulation test, an initial blood sample is drawn and the cortisol level is measured. The dog is injected with a form of the pituitary hormone ACTH that tells the adrenals to produce cortisol. After an hour, blood is drawn again, and the cortisol level measured. Resting cortisol should range from 1-4 μg/dl in the average dog, and should be significantly higher, in the range of 6-20 μg/dl, post-stimulation. (These numbers may vary depending on the lab.) If resting cortisol is low and the dog has no or a low response to the stimulation, the diagnosis is Addison’s disease. Be aware that some glucocorticoids, such as prednisone, can affect the results of the ACTH test, while dexamethasone does not.​


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

k they did that and i dont know the exact results i know he was not producing enough cortisone... Will find it out when the rest of the house is not asleep.... I had to work so wasnt the one to take him


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

also does anyone know the avg life expectancy of a golden?


----------



## rans0m00 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well found out the cause for this and unfortunately it has a really bad ending... So everything that could be checked has been checked and his health just keeps getting worse... Muscles wasting, extremely tired, refuses to eat dry food(has been fed it his whole life) on top of the eye issue... When this started a couple weeks ago we had a dog that had an eyelid issue but overall a happy and decently active dog(considering hip problems)... Towards the end he would lay in one place all day unless you make him move and sometimes made lil crying sounds... About four days ago I noticed a large firm lump on one side of his belly... Got him into the vet today and xrays taken and turns out to be an extremely large tumor... The firm lump was really his stomach being pushed to the side because of the tumor... The theory is the tumor spread and that was the reason for the eye and some other nerve issues.... We had another dog that had the same problem and we let it go on for a couple days and he went through alot of pain because of it(spleen ruptured)... So we decided to put Lucky to sleep today... If his health continued to decline like it was he would not have made it another week.... So feel horrible about it but think it was the best choice we had....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Lucky today. I can imagine how difficult this decision was for you, but it was the right thing to do. I know there's nothing I could say to make this hurt any less for you, but I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.

Godspeed Lucky, run free and play hard!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Lucky. We wil light a candle for him and you in memory. The only comfort I can give you is that at least he is out of pain now and running free with your other dog. I know it is painful but please try to remember the good times and not the last couple of weeks. Run free sweet boy and know you were well loved by your family.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that Lucky has gone to the bridge...I know that this is a difficult time for you but he is at peace now and it will come for you in time. You were lucky enough to have him for many, many good years (13 is OLD) and he is now free from pain and discomfort. You and your family will be in our prayers...


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you made the best possible decision for your pup since he was just so sick... Rest in peace Lucky.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss-I know exactly how you feel. You made absolutely the right decision for your boy. These decisions are so hard even when we know it is the best one for our furkids.


----------



## russwards (May 1, 2010)

*3rd eye lid issues*

I have been reading all the posts about Lucky and I am crying like a baby! My poor Quigley is almost 5 years old. We didn't have him as a pup, but he does have some development problems. His hips are bad, his bladder leaks quite a bit, and he has had cronic ear infections. However he is a gorgeous, huge oversized (large paws, very tall) retriever. About two weeks ago his one 3rd eyelid came up over his eye about half way, his bottom eyelid is droopy and pulling away. I took him to the vet and they did a test by putting drops into his eye - if his eye went back to normal then their was no brain issues/tumours , they also thought maybe the ear infections were the cause. He was again on Otomax, antibiotics and prednizone. We went back for a check up last week and still has the otomax in one ear, other drops for his right ear. His next appointmnet is on thursday, but last night both eyes are now covered by the third eye lid, both eye lids are drooping and looks horrible. Please help!!
lI don't want this to end like Lucky.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss of Lucky. Perhaps your story will help others get results for pups with similar issues.

Russwards - if your pups condition has changed you should get him to the vet sooner if possible. If you can you might go ahead and request an XRay or something if all other tests are coing back normal just to cover all the bases.

I hope you can find some answers. Will be thinking of your Quigley. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know this isn't what you want to hear, but the exposed 3rd eyelid is frequently the symptom of a major systemic problem. Please get him to the best vet you can find, as quickly as you can.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd get him to a specialist: get a referral from your vet if you trust your vet.
Sending good thoughts and prayers for your pup.


I am so sorry about Lucky, I somehow missed this thread back in Feb/march.


----------

